# Button als Link agieren lassen



## Sealtuagn (3. August 2005)

Kann mir kurz jemand helfen?

Ich brauche einen Button, so wie in einem Formular, der als Link agiert...
Also wenn ich da draufklicke, dass ich dann auf eine URL weitergeleitet werde...

Wie funktioniert das....?


----------



## hpvw (3. August 2005)

Mach doch einfach ein Formular mit entsprechender action und einen Submit-Button. Aber Suchmaschinen werden dem "Link" vermutlich nicht folgen.
Du kannst auch einen Link mit CSS formatieren. Nur der Mouse-Press-Effekt wird zum Mouse-Hover-Effekt. Das Verhalten ließe sich aber mit JavaScript angleichen.
	
	
	



```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN"
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type"
    content="application/xhtml+xml; charset=UTF-8" />
<title>Link als Button</title>
<style type="text/css" media="all">
    a.button {
        border-width:2px;
        border-style:solid;
        border-color:#eee #666 #666 #eee;
        background-color:#ccc;
        color:#000;
        padding:2px 8px;
        text-decoration:none;
    }
    a.button:hover {
        border-color:#666 #eee #eee #666;
    }
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div><a href="#" class="button">Button?</a></div>
</body>
</html>
```
Gruß hpvw


----------



## Sealtuagn (3. August 2005)

Nein, es MUSS ein normaler Button sein, weil der Quellcode nicht groß sein darf...
Ich könnt mir was mit onClick vorstellen...


----------



## hpvw (3. August 2005)

Du kannst natürlich mit JavaScript arbeiten, aber das kann dann nicht jeder benutzen und Suchmaschinen folgen dem auch nicht. Du findest ein Beispiel mit JavaScript bei SelfHTML.
Deine Argumentation bezüglich der Quellcode-Größe verstehe ich allerdings nicht. Du sparst lieber ein paar Byte und verhinderst damit, dass alle User den Link benutzen können.   

Gruß hpvw


----------



## ArneH (3. August 2005)

Hi,

wie wäre es, wenn du wie es hpvw schon geschrieben hat, ein Formular mit einem Button erstellst. Dann machst du 2 Screenshots. Den ersten Screenshot vom normalen (nicht gedrückter) Button und den zweiten Screenshot, wenn du den Button gedrückt hast.

Dann nimmst du das Bild des normalen Button und belegst ihn mit einem Link. Dann wenn man auf den Link (Button) klickt ändert sich das Bild (der Button). Wie genau das jetzt mit onClick oder ähnlichem geht weiss ich jetzt nicht aus dem Kopf. Schau doch einfach auf Selfhtml nach.

Ist zwar etwas umständlich das Ganze, aber würde - denke ich mal - auch funktionieren.

Gruß ArneH


----------

